# How do you get Garmin Edge to work when turbo training?



## Tazmanian Devil (21 Sep 2017)

As it was raining today, I decided to train, using my winter bike on the Tacx turbo along with Garmin Edge 25. I was disappointed to see that it had only recorded about a minute of my 45 mins of training! Why is that?

When I switched on the Garmin, I selected "Use Indoors", which means the GPS was switched off. As that only recorded about 1 minute then it went off so I tried using "outdoor" mode and that didn't work either.

I also have a Garmin 510, which I will try out when it is fully charged up. 

Any advice would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Jason (21 Sep 2017)

do you have a cadence sensor set up? otherwise how will the Garmin know you are spinning and hence doing indoor miles?


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (21 Sep 2017)

Garmin Edge 510 worked with Heart Rate Sensor

Yes, did have the cadence sensor set up, which didn't work for some reason...


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Sep 2017)

Speed sensor is more important than cadence.


----------



## Justinslow (21 Sep 2017)

Make sure your speed sensor is actually working, on the road it can use gps data so doesn't need the wheel sensor. I have one of the older gsc 10 sensors and when that packed up my Garmin 500 would auto pause straight away on the turbo. If yours is on the blink try a new battery then try re syncing it to the Garmin. If still no joy borrow a working sensor off a mate to see if yours is junk.


----------



## berty bassett (22 Sep 2017)

speed essential - if no speed it will turn off after a minute as it did - if its the old sort make sure you still have a magnet on the wheel and its paired 
if its the new sort make sure it has battery and is paired 
also if you have a smart trainer but want to use garmin instead - the trainer confuses the garmin , i only know because i just had the issue - i went into settings and deleted all sensors then just added the ones i wanted and it worked


----------



## Jason (22 Sep 2017)

Garmins can sometimes loose the cadence/speed sensor (as the battery in mine got low) - try and pair it again


----------



## HLaB (25 Sep 2017)

Lol, Speed is not essential but power is


----------



## Colin S (27 Sep 2017)

I don't think you need a speed sensor. 
I think this could simply be that you need to set auto pause to off so it will record when it thinks you are stopped!

C


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (6 Oct 2017)

Thanks all. It was the battery being low. Worked fine with a new battery


----------

